

E-Books from NASA - yarapavan
http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/index.html

======
ljlolel
Oh wow, this is really interesting.

For example, this is a monograph about the precautions and ethics in
contaminating the moon and planets with our chemicals and bio-life.

As we study things like the brittle atmosphere of the moon, we change it.

[http://www.nasa.gov/pdf/607072main_WhenBiospheresCollide-
ebo...](http://www.nasa.gov/pdf/607072main_WhenBiospheresCollide-ebook.pdf)

------
Aruz
E-books are about space.

